# Creating a custom repo with poudriere output and standalone builds



## mmm_bacon (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi,
before using poudriere I built a bunch of "standalone"  packages. ( pkg create -ao /usr/ports/packages/All, or simply by running "make package; make install" in some ports). I also created some packages with poudriere using a limited list. 

My question is pretty simple, is it there any way to consolidate what was built standalone and what was built with poudriere. I guess that simply copy the packages in a /var/www/html on an apache server is not enough. Some kind of "index" is needed by pkg, right?

FYI, Before someone throws me a "why do you compile your packages, and don't you use an official repo?" I'm building packages for my PowerPC machines ( book g4 and PowerMac g4 mostly) so there's is no official FreeBSD repo available.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2020)

mmm_bacon said:


> Some kind of "index" is needed by pkg, right?


pkg-repo(8)


----------

